
The Sauce of the Middle Ages - pepys
https://www.historytoday.com/history-matters/sauce-middle-ages
======
test1235
This article is about a guy from the Worcestershire sauce family, collecting
books and manuscripts, and has nothing else to do with the actual sauce (or
any other sauce).

------
mlatu
???

For some reason I thought this was about sauce.

~~~
alsobrsp
I always hit the comments first.

